# Help me.



## bluetooth (May 31, 2010)

Dear Friends,

I got only 63% in CBSE Board this year. I completely broken down nowadays. My parents these always scold me saying The world has ended for you. I have applied for some colleges in abroad & consultants are positive on their side. But I think they had some expectations from me which I was not able to fulfill, really I pray to God, to give me which I really deserve. I don't know what has happened to me. 

Please Help me guys.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 31, 2010)

Lol...!! Stop listening to ur parants. Thats the only solution


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 1, 2010)

Dont worry, its the 60% that is necessary to make you sit in every exam and to make you eligible to get in almost every college. Marks give you eligibility and thats it. Rest is up to your knowledge what you get ! Parents will say at 95%, "you wud have done better" :O. Indian parents are like that. Dont worry about them. Plan for your future properly.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 1, 2010)

^^
+1

My parents never complain about my marks. I am a average student scores anywhere between 70-80%. But i saw some of my friends parents scolding them even they get whatever they can. They didnt understand that the marks doesnt mean world. Its just the thing represents how much their child can able to mug-up. 

So just leave them and apply for foreign univ. The minimum aggregate they needed is 60+ %. So dont worry about that and i'm damn sure that you'll get a place at good univ.


----------



## avadh.joshi (Jun 1, 2010)

Dont worry Rajkumar...u will find ur way..confiedence is the biggest weapon that's enough to kill any problems n always remember..."When you want something,all the universe conspires in helping you to achieve it"...It happens because ur parents and perhaps you also ,expect much more than u get...let the time pass and all things will b alright...


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 1, 2010)

"All izz well "


----------



## Ron (Jun 1, 2010)

oe dude why are you so tensed? The world has not yet ended. Dont demotivate yourself just think postive and drop one year and prepare for competitive exam. My experince says cbse marks are nothing but fake. There is no use of securing 90+ in cbse as your admission depends upon your performance in the competitive exam. Just dont loose hope and start preparing yourself for the xams. YOu dont have time. Do the preparation from today only.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> "All izz well "




X or +2?
In +2, 60% + is more than sufficient IMO, I mean it's first division. You at least qualify to sit for entrances/apply for maximum colleges with such marks.
In X it doesn't matter a wee bit.


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 2, 2010)

Everybody cares about CETs only now buddy.Don't worry, everything will be fine.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 2, 2010)

avadh.joshi said:


> Dont worry Rajkumar....


 
Arre yaar, this thread is for bluetooth, not for me..


----------



## bluetooth (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanx guys for your help..

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

@rajkumar_pb I have applied for foreign colleges already..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 2, 2010)

^^
for which university? IMO UK and Germany is the best option. Also dont feel bad for yourself, thinking that you're not making it to 80%. Thats complete lameness . You did what you can. So be cool and continue towards your next step.


----------



## bluetooth (Jun 3, 2010)

@rajkumar_pb I have applied for two colleges in Canada..


----------



## azzu (Jun 4, 2010)

bluetooth said:


> @rajkumar_pb I have applied for two colleges in Canada..


wat r u plannin to do . i mean study


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 4, 2010)

hey bluetooth wat abt your entrance exams results!!, they are important not CBSE boards.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 5, 2010)

bluetooth said:


> @rajkumar_pb I have applied for two colleges in Canada..



Canada? Its great but what field you choose? It plays a vital role in choosing country. Canada is a bit costlier and surviving there is a challenge for foreigners esp, for us.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 5, 2010)

dont get tensed.. :' (...........i got 76%... :'''(........CBSE is just unfair(only i know the truth).........doesnt matter ur parents scold u...but one day they'll b proud of u........so just do it.....always aim high......dont depend on anybody(so that theres no one to blame except u)...now jus think of the future...go to some good univ. best of luck


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 7, 2010)

MCDC said:


> dont get tensed.. :' (...........i got 76%... :'''(........CBSE is just unfair(only i know the truth).........doesnt matter ur parents scold u...but one day they'll b proud of u........so just do it.....always aim high......dont depend on anybody(so that theres no one to blame except u)...now jus think of the future...go to some good univ. best of luck



No 12th or 10th board in India is doing proper correction right now......I have seen it for years, do not worry. Time catches up with people.....I had a friend score only 50% in his PCM, to all our horror back in 12th, and today he has a 7.5 GPA over at his engineering college....it really has no relation at all. The 12th correction plain sucks because I have seen how people write papers and there is no way someone writing papers so good could score so low (and vice versa, when a lot of really bad papers get high marks!).


----------



## bluetooth (Jun 12, 2010)

I am taking computer science because I really have interest in this field..I want to do something in this field..But to be on the safer side, What is the scope of BSc (IT) in your point of view..


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 12, 2010)

bluetooth said:


> I am taking computer science because I really have interest in this field..I want to do something in this field..But to be on the safer side, What is the scope of BSc (IT) in your point of view..


Don't take Bsc. IT !! The stuff they teach in it can be done from other institutions also, I feel its not worth wasing four years to get an IT degree. Go for Computer Science or Electronics and Telecommunication.
IT has scope only in software industries, but the other two have a larger one. Also CS/ETE(ECE) is more valued than IT.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 12, 2010)

wat is the course u do in canada called?

BS?or Bsc?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 12, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> wat is the course u do in canada called?
> 
> BS?or Bsc?


BS probably, because masters is called MS.


----------



## bluetooth (Jun 12, 2010)

Its an advanced college diploma..with an option to bridge to degree..but guys doing MBA after BSc (IT) can help..??


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 13, 2010)

^^

I dont think so... Rathe do a Masters in the same


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 14, 2010)

bluetooth said:


> I am taking computer science because I really have interest in this field..I want to do something in this field..But to be on the safer side, What is the scope of BSc (IT) in your point of view..



Not a bad degree but going for MSc or MBA after BSc(IT) will definitely help. Don't think about "value" etc. - the things they teach in B.Sc IT are competitive with the IT industry's demands. Do an M.Sc or MBA after it and you will be set 

BTW, in Canada, BS is what they follow, it's a four year degree and it's equivalent to our B.Tech....but of course, there's a difference between a science degree and an engineering degree, and you will find that many new fields will have science degrees as well as computer degrees (am talking about canadian universities here, Computer Science vs. Computer Engineering, Information Science vs. Information Technology, Engineering Chemistry vs. Chemical Engineering, things like that. There are definite differences between the science and engineering degrees but none of them is "better" than the other, so you gotta look at the syllabus and course structure, etc. before going for it).


----------

